# When to test?



## 2nd time around (Jan 28, 2003)

Dear Peter
I have a had ovulation induction and iui and also intercourse at home.
I had 5000ml profasi on day 11 at 11am, should have ovulated at 11pm on day 12, intercourse on day 12 at 11pm IUI on day 13. The scan on day 15 showed 2 collapsed follicles, 1 cyst and free fluid in the cavity suggesting ovulation had taken place.
When should I test? My last period cycle was 26 days and previous cycle were days 28-30.

I also had a pinkish discharge on day 13 at 11pm, what would that be? With my first preganancy I had this and it was a positive cycle and presume that was implanatation. When does implantation happen?

Your advice would be very much appreciated. My clinic said to wait 3 weeks before testing!!

Many thanks to you
2ta


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear 2nd time,

An unusual treatment! 3 weeks seems a long time, 15 days from your IUI would make sense.

Hope this helps!

Peter



2nd time around said:


> Dear Peter
> I have a had ovulation induction and iui and also intercourse at home.
> I had 5000ml profasi on day 11 at 11am, should have ovulated at 11pm on day 12, intercourse on day 12 at 11pm IUI on day 13. The scan on day 15 showed 2 collapsed follicles, 1 cyst and free fluid in the cavity suggesting ovulation had taken place.
> When should I test? My last period cycle was 26 days and previous cycle were days 28-30.
> ...


----------



## 2nd time around (Jan 28, 2003)

Why unusual? It was just standard iui but they couldn't do it twice due to clinic diary so we did it ourselves too.I am worried now.
Thanks for your assistance
2ta


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear 2ta,

I understand now, not very obliging of the clinic though!!
There is no need to worry at all.

Regards,

Peter



2nd time around said:


> Why unusual? It was just standard iui but they couldn't do it twice due to clinic diary so we did it ourselves too.I am worried now.
> Thanks for your assistance
> 2ta


----------



## 2nd time around (Jan 28, 2003)

Thank you, I know and if there is a next time I will make them oblige!!2ta


----------

